# schwerer magiestoffverband wo erlernen ?



## koschi30 (13. Januar 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich schwerer magiestoffverband erlernen kann oder das buch dafür kaufen kann komme sonst nicht weiter in erster hilfe ! hilfe bitte


----------



## Amilinda (13. Januar 2008)

insel theramore ^^


----------



## Orbia (13. Januar 2008)

omg ... für diesen sinnlosen beitrag hast du dich bestimmt xtra im froum angemeldet ..*lol* xD

GOTT ! bitte ..schenk ihm hirn !


----------



## Arahtor (13. Januar 2008)

stimmt da musst du denn auch ne quest machen. Mein Tipp nimmerst die schwerverletzten die halten nicht so lange durch


----------



## Scampie (13. Januar 2008)

Insel Theramore bei dem Arzt, wo man die Q gemacht hat um den Skill auf 300 zu erweitern. Bei einem bestimmten Skill kann man ihn vom Arzt lernen.


----------



## Arahtor (13. Januar 2008)

Orbia schrieb:


> omg ... für diesen sinnlosen beitrag hast du dich bestimmt xtra im froum angemeldet ..*lol* xD
> 
> GOTT ! bitte ..schenk ihm hirn !



du musst gerade schreien. Du hast ja wohl auch noch nicht so viele Beiträge geschreiben. Und wenn alle so Informativ waren wied dieser naja.....da kann sich jeder seinen Teil Denken.
Außerdem jeder fäöngt doch mal an zu schreiben oder hast du schon einen gesehen der mit 200 geschreibenden Beiträgen einsteigt.


----------



## Orbia (13. Januar 2008)

selbst als newbie würde ich doch sehn , das wenn ich buffed.de aufrufe , eine große zeile mit : suche  , da steht ... einfach mal eingeben ...  und man glaubt es kaum aber unter den kommentaren zu :schwerer magiestoffverband findet man es gleich in der ersten zeile =) .


----------



## Cheffe! (13. Januar 2008)

"insel theramore ^^" bzw hammerfall als hordler 

der vollständigkeit halber^^

MFG


----------



## Hulk² (13. Januar 2008)

Orbia schrieb:


> omg ... für diesen sinnlosen beitrag hast du dich bestimmt xtra im froum angemeldet ..*lol* xD
> 
> GOTT ! bitte ..schenk ihm hirn !



selfowned


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Falsches Forum würd ich mal sagen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, der Rest hat dir ja schon geflüstert
wo du den schweren Magiestoffverband
lernen kannst.


----------



## Somalia (13. Januar 2008)

Quest in Eisenschmiede bei der Erste Hilfe Lehrerinn annehmen, die schickt dich nach Therarmoore... da hilfst du dem Arzt!


----------



## Dinah (13. Januar 2008)

Orbia schrieb:


> omg ... für diesen sinnlosen beitrag hast du dich bestimmt xtra im froum angemeldet ..*lol* xD
> 
> GOTT ! bitte ..schenk ihm hirn !



Das Hirn wäre bei dir besser investiert. Ca. 100 IQ Punkte mehr, und deine Rechtschreibung wäre akzeptabel.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Januar 2008)

Klar gibts das zu lesen unter kommentaren, aber meist stehend a 50 comments von dennen 20 nur rofl, lol erst0r und noch mehr kram steht, da hat man mal ganz schnell keien Lust mehr zu lesen.

Runenstoffverband und schwerer Runenstoffverband, lehrt dir der Arzt dann auch, nur musstd a dazu den benötigten Skill haben wenn du bei Ihm aufkreuzt.


----------



## -Xero- (26. Mai 2008)

> du musst gerade schreien. Du hast ja wohl auch noch nicht so viele Beiträge geschreiben. Und wenn alle so Informativ waren wied dieser naja.....da kann sich jeder seinen Teil Denken.
> Außerdem jeder fäöngt doch mal an zu schreiben oder hast du schon einen gesehen der mit 200 geschreibenden Beiträgen einsteigt.



ihr tut so als ob es ein wettbewerb wäre oO


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2008)

-Xero- schrieb:


> ihr tut so als ob es ein wettbewerb wäre oO


Und du bist der *alterthreadausgräber* oder wie?


----------



## Sadorkan (23. Januar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> du musst gerade schreien. Du hast ja wohl auch noch nicht so viele Beiträge geschreiben. Und wenn alle so Informativ waren wied dieser naja.....da kann sich jeder seinen Teil Denken.
> Außerdem jeder fäöngt doch mal an zu schreiben oder hast du schon einen gesehen der mit 200 geschreibenden Beiträgen einsteigt.



sicher n' DK! fängt mit 200 an! 'ne neue "Heldenklasse" von Community-Members!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (29. Januar 2009)

Horde: In Hammerfall (Arathihochland wars glaub) bei so nem Traumchirug, links neben dem Eingang
Allianz: Insel Theramore (Düstermarschen)


----------



## Xelyna (29. Januar 2009)

Ih gleich zwei Threadnekromanten auf einem Haufen (;
Aber ich finds mal lustig wie anfangs alle auf Theramore plädieren, wo doch der TE kein Wörtchen davon gesagt hat dass er Ally ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

